# Has anyone here ever done well on Synthroid? What is your TSH?



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, everyone! arty0009:

Has anyone here ever done well on Synthroid? What is your TSH?

I tried Synthroid, but I got off it because I gained a lot of weight and I was retaining a lot of water. I am considering getting back on Synthroid, and raising it to a higher dosage to get my TSH down.

I am sort of new to this. Is it really just a matter of getting the TSH down? I got on Synthroid, as I said, and I gained a lot of weight and retained a lot of water. That was very scary and uncomfortable for me and I am scared about raising it higher in case I gain even MORE weight.

Alas, I am still miserable. My hair is thinnning, I have major fatigue, muscle aches all over, etc.

Below are my labs, in case anyone is curious.

Lab Tests On NO Thyroid Medication

TSH 2.79 (Range: 0.40 - 4.50 mIU/L)
Free T4 1.0 (Range: 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL) (20 percent of range)
Free T3 2.8 (Range: 2.3 - 4.2 pg/mL) (26.3 percent of range)
Reverse T3 20 (11-32 ng/dL)
Thyroid Antibodies (ATA, TPO) NONE
RT3 ratio: 14

*****PUT ON 50 MCG of SYNTHROID*****

Lab Tests After Six Weeks on Synthroid

TSH 2.77 (Range: 0.40 - 4.50)
Free T4 1.2 (Range: 0.8 - 1.8) (40 percent of range)
Free T3 3.5 (Range: 2.3 - 4.2) (63.2 percent of range)
Reverse T3 27 (11-32)
RT3 ratio: 13


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Being hypo sounds more like a cause for water retention than being on Synthroid.

I bloat terribly when in hypo ranges like yours.

It looks like the Synthroid was working - you need to base your dosing on your Free's and it looks like your doctor is running those - consider yourself lucky.

TSH is a diagnostic test, you need to dose by your Free numbers.

You should test at least every 6 weeks until you stabilize.


----------



## worriedsick (Aug 17, 2012)

What exactly diagnosed you with a thyroid problem with those levels? Just curious as I have seen all over the internet people whining about fatigue and saying there is something wrong with their thyroid when blood tests prove otherwise. My sort of thinking is that, if you are having symptoms similar to hypothyroid yet you get tested and your thyroid is fine, don't you move on to something else? There are 100's of more simple reasons that can cause symptoms that mimic a thyroid disorder, it would be like me saying I have headaches so I think I have a brain tumour then going to the doctor, getting the proper scans and finding out there is no tumour in there yet continually saying "no I must have a tumour, I had headaches so I have to have one!". All your levels were normal and you don't even have any antibodies so what exactly was your doctors reason for diagnosis?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

worriedsick said:


> What exactly diagnosed you with a thyroid problem with those levels? Just curious as I have seen all over the internet people whining about fatigue and saying there is something wrong with their thyroid when blood tests prove otherwise. My sort of thinking is that, if you are having symptoms similar to hypothyroid yet you get tested and your thyroid is fine, don't you move on to something else? There are 100's of more simple reasons that can cause symptoms that mimic a thyroid disorder, it would be like me saying I have headaches so I think I have a brain tumour then going to the doctor, getting the proper scans and finding out there is no tumour in there yet continually saying "no I must have a tumour, I had headaches so I have to have one!". All your levels were normal and you don't even have any antibodies so what exactly was your doctors reason for diagnosis?


Good catch on the lack of TPO antibodies. I still think your thyroid levels look a bit low.

Have your ferritin, B-12 and Vit D levels ever been checked? All can lead to fatigue symptoms.


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. My major complaints are:

fatigue
hair loss at the crown (female)
muscle aches
inability to exercise

I was diagnosed with a subacute thyroiditis with a TSH of 0.01. You go hyper then hypo and some return to normal. Your thyroid is under attack. I have never felt well since this hit me, and everything else (including each and every vitamin and mineral) with flying colors.

I'm thinking this is still thyroid related. Still looking for answers about my original questions.

The muscle aches stopped when I was on Synthroid, but I gained so much weight on it I got scared and got off the Synthroid. Not sure what to do, but I do not feel normal. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

RH789 said:


> Still looking for answers about my original questions.


I think the others bring up good points to consider, but to answer your question directly, yes, I've done well on synthroid (post-TT) and my TSH as of two weeks ago was .78.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RH789 said:


> Thanks, everyone. My major complaints are:
> 
> fatigue
> hair loss at the crown (female)
> ...


This is astounding. When I was reading your first post up top of this thread, I was thinking she is hyperthyroid.

I could not agree w/you more; it very much sounds thyroid related.

How about this tests; ever have it?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And have you had an ultra-sound to rule out cancer?


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> This is astounding. When I was reading your first post up top of this thread, I was thinking she is hyperthyroid.
> 
> I could not agree w/you more; it very much sounds thyroid related.
> 
> ...


Thank you for hearing me out! Yes, I have had TSI when I was diagnosed with the subacute thyroiditis with a TSH of 0.01. It came up negative. That was to rule out Graves - and to confirm also this was a subacute thyroiditis (your thyroid gets attacked, you go hyper, then hypo, some return to normal). I am no longer hyper, I eventually went a little bit hypo as that is the natural progression of the thyroiditis. I have NEVER felt my energy return, except for a little while which I will explain.

I have had two ultrasounds, yes. Both showed nothing out of the ordinary or "problematic" according to the endo.

I will copy and paste my entire history. I do not know what to do. Yes, I understand how people say my labs don't look that bad but I live with and know how I feel on a daily basis and it is NOT normal energy. It feels debilitating. I have been debilitated since I was diagnosed 08/01/2010. The only time I was NOT debilitated was in 2011, when I think I was going from hyper to hypo and I was maybe at a "sweet spot" for my thyroid and I was able to walk up to FOUR hours a day (which seems like a dream now). That was about February, March, April, and some of May in 2011. I will include my test result history from then. I do not know what to do.

I really would be so grateful for someone who reallly knows their stuff to take a good look at what I am including in this post, and really listen to me and what I am feeling and experiencing and helping me figure out if I should get back on the Synthroid. I only was up to 50 mcg and did not get my TSH down past 2.77. I gained a lot of weight on it - I read somewhere if you do not raise the medication enough it makes you more hypo - and I got off it for fear of gaining more weight. Here are my labs. I am VERY curious about:

(1) why was I able to walk up to four hours a day in late February, March, April, and the beginning of May in 2011 but no longer now? Is it because my TSH was lower?

(2) whether or not I should get back on Synthroid and get my TSH lower and if I will gain a bunch of water weight, because that would be devastating.

DISCLAIMER: I know some people like their T3 meds, but they never work for me so I cannot get on them. I get major anxiety, so it's NOT an option for me. THANK YOU

I was diagnosed August 1, 2010 with silent thyroiditis.

My stats are (Range: TSH 0.40 - 4.50 // Free T4 0.8 - 1.8 )

08/01/10 TSH 0.03

08/09/10 TSH 0.01

09/23/10 TSH 0.41

10/28/10 TSH 1.36 -- T4 0.96

12/6/10 TSH 3.80 -- T4 0.92

12/28/10 TSH 0.99

02/11/11 TSH 2.45 -- Free T4 1.1
*****PUT ON 25 MCG of SYNTHROID*****

03/28/11 TSH 4.18 -- Free T4 0.9
*****PUT ON 50 MCG of SYNTHROID*****

04/28/11 TSH 0.6 -- Free T4 1.1

06/06/11 TSH 1.23 -- Free T4 1.2

06/14/11 *****PUT ON 25 MCG of SYNTHROID, 5 of CYTOMEL*****

07/07/11 TSH 2.91 -- Free T4 0.9

T3 Uptake 34 (Range 22-35 Percent)

Free T3 2.9 (Range 2.3-4.2 pg/mL)

Ferritin 51 (Range 10-154 ng/mL) <-------- FERRITIN

07/14/11 *****PUT ON 50 MCG of SYNTHROID, 10 of CYTOMEL*****

08/04/11 TSH 0.36 -- Free T4 0.9

08/12/11 *****PUT ON 50 MCG of SYNTHROID, 15 of CYTOMEL*****

08/22/11 TSH 0.07 -- Free T4 1.1 -- Free T3 3.3

08/26/11 *****Discontinued Thyroid Medication*****

10/06/11 TSH 2.97 -- Free T4 1.0

10/28/11 TSH 1.71

12/22/11 TSH 2.25 (Range: 0.40 - 4.50)

Free T4 1.0 (Range: 0.8 - 1.8)

Free T3 3.1 (Range: 2.3 - 4.2)

Thyroid Antibodies (ATA, TPO) NONE

Lab Tests ON NO THYROID MEDICATION

TSH 2.79 (Range: 0.40 - 4.50 mIU/L)
Free T4 1.0 (Range: 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL) (20 percent of range)
Free T3 2.8 (Range: 2.3 - 4.2 pg/mL) (26.3 percent of range)
Reverse T3 20 (11-32 ng/dL)
Thyroid Antibodies (ATA, TPO) NONE
RT3 ratio: 14

*****PUT ON 50 MCG of SYNTHROID*****

Lab Tests AFTER 50 MCG SYNTHROID

TSH 2.77 (Range: 0.40 - 4.50)
Free T4 1.2 (Range: 0.8 - 1.8) (40 percent of range)
Free T3 3.5 (Range: 2.3 - 4.2) (63.2 percent of range)
Reverse T3 27 (11-32)
RT3 ratio: 13


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Endo just called to report that my TSH is 4.7 while OFF medication. I guess I need to get back on meds, right? Well, I have been noticing a lot of hair loss in the crown.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> Has anyone here ever done well on Synthroid? What is your TSH


Because you asked:

I have been taking Synthroid for 6 years. I haven't gained an ounce on it, but lost the 10 pounds I gained before I was diagnosed--BMI is 24, so I am not overweight.

My TSH at diagnosis was 11, and on medication it runs around 3.5. My frees run in the middle of the range.

All of the things you read in forums on the internet, that you need a super low TSH and top of the chart frees in order to function, does not apply to every body, there is a wide range of normal for the lab results.

Perhaps when you took Synthroid, you didn't really need it--your labs didn't change much while you were on it. And, you said you felt well in Feb, March and April of 2011--around the time your TSH was in the high 2's. In theory, if that is your TSH while off meds, it should be just fine. Which time did you gain the weight--the first time, while on T3, or the second time on Synthroid alone?

There are other conditions--female hormone issues, low iron--that can cause hair loss and fatigue. They should be fully investigated.

You may trial medication, at TSH 4.7, or you may continue to watch and wait and see if your TSH drops on it's own. It often does fluctuate, even in people who are medicated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

```

```



RH789 said:


> Thank you for hearing me out! Yes, I have had TSI when I was diagnosed with the subacute thyroiditis with a TSH of 0.01. It came up negative. That was to rule out Graves - and to confirm also this was a subacute thyroiditis (your thyroid gets attacked, you go hyper, then hypo, some return to normal). I am no longer hyper, I eventually went a little bit hypo as that is the natural progression of the thyroiditis. I have NEVER felt my energy return, except for a little while which I will explain.
> 
> I have had two ultrasounds, yes. Both showed nothing out of the ordinary or "problematic" according to the endo.
> 
> ...




```
08/26/11 *****Discontinued Thyroid Medication*****
```
 Why did you discontinue ?? It looked like you were getting there. Your FT3 ideally should be at around 75% of the range given by your lab. I stabilized on 31 mcgs. of T3 which I get from 3 1/2 grains of Armour.

Of course I take into account that my situation and your situation are two different things. No 2 persons respond the same.

When I started reading all your labs, I first thought that this person needs T3 and then when I saw you were on Cytomel, I got happy for you! LOL!!

Your Ferritin is really low which could account for the anxiety whilst on T3.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Here is info on how important your FREE T3 is.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! hugs4

Well, I got off the T3 because it made me feel HORRIBLE! I cannot handle any T3, it gives major anxiety, mood swings, overall discomfort. It, in either form of T3 or NDT, is not an option for me and I have taken it off the table because of those reactions.

I have since raised my ferritin level since those labs.

My main question at this point, since my TSH is 4.70, is:

SHOULD I GET BACK ON SYNTHROID AND GET MY TSH DOWN TO 1 AND WILL THAT IMPROVE MY SYMPTOMS?

Some people say yes, others no. I know my labs are not "that" bad, but I have symptoms. Does anyone think I will feel better if I get my TSH down to 1?? Thanks


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Been on Synthroid or a generic for over 20 years and never gained weight as a result of the drug. It was the other way around for me.

I think a lot of people automatically assume it's thyroid that causes weight gain, etc. Methinks Oprah did a grave disservice.......


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> Does anyone think I will feel better if I get my TSH down to 1??


According to your post, it was there, and lower, and you felt the best during the time frame when you were on meds, but the TSH was slightly higher.

Keep in mind, people who post on the internet represent a pretty small fraction of the population with thyroid problems, and generally are those who are having trouble in the first place (except for a few crazies like me who choose to voice differently).

Doesn't your own past experience answer the question for you?


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, I did feel better when it was lower. I just don't know what to do. There are so many right, wrong, strong opinions on the internet and I just don't know what to do.

I have been on Synthroid twice, never above 50 mcg. I didn't gain weight on it the first time but I did the second time.

So, you think I would feel better with a TSH closer to one?

I talked to my endo today, she's supposedly the expert, and she tells me that my hairloss and muscle aches may not be caused by thyroid and she suggested finding other "reasons" for it. That makes me even more confused.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> So, you think I would feel better with a TSH closer to one?


I don't think necessarily this is a requirement if you have felt well at a different TSH. My goal would be to get to the TSH where I (you) had previously felt well, and that was not 1.0.

Studies on the normal population have the 50th percentile for TSH fall between 1 and 2, with most men being toward the lower end of the range, and most women being toward the upper end.

Studies have also shown that a majority of people on T4 only thyroid replacement medication tend to report fewer symptoms with a slightly higher than mid-range free T4.

After that, there are a lot of opinions of where other people think you should be.

There is a wide variation of normal TSH in the general population. People on adequate replacement can also show a range of TSH values.

There is no reason not to explore the idea that the hair loss and muscle aches could be related to something else. There are many, many causes for these that are not related to the thyroid.


----------



## RH789 (Jul 30, 2012)

I should get my TSH down, but also explore other causes for my symptoms?



lainey said:


> I don't think necessarily this is a requirement if you have felt well at a different TSH. My goal would be to get to the TSH where I (you) had previously felt well, and that was not 1.0.
> 
> Studies on the normal population have the 50th percentile for TSH fall between 1 and 2, with most men being toward the lower end of the range, and most women being toward the upper end.
> 
> ...


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes. Explore other causes for your symptoms.

But, "believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see", so don't set your goals based on something you have read. Use your numbers and previous experience.


----------

